# 4th of July bike ride in Oceanside CA



## BFGforme (Jul 3, 2019)

4th of July bike ride in Oceanside CA! 10 am kickstands up, starts at South"o" elementary school! Usually a couple hundred people of all ages and sizes, LoL! All bikes welcome, show your American spirit and dress your bike up in our nations colors! Super fun ride about 8ish miles! Hopefully you all can attend! Again starts 10am south"o" elementary school, Oceanside CA! Google maps will get you there! Thanks for looking.... Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 3, 2019)

What? No takers? Okay I'll post pics.... y'all missin out....


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 4, 2019)

Bike is ready to roll.....



More to follow...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> What? No takers? Okay I'll post pics.... y'all missin out....



More than a day's notice would probably get more Cabers out there. Maybe next year...

Be sure to post pics!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> More than a day's notice would probably get more Cabers out there. Maybe next year...
> 
> Be sure to post pics!



S'all good!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 4, 2019)

Well over a thousand people showed up, I was late.... zoom in pictures suck...


















More to come, was great time! Mark your calendars for next year, was crazy, time took over the streets! Roadie took a old guy on a big cruiser head on! Roadie 0, cruiser 1!!! Dude flew....


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 4, 2019)

Final count over 1100 on the ride today! Most people on bikes I've ever seen!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Final count over 1100 on the ride today! Most people on bikes I've ever seen!!!




Wow! Must have been like driving on the LA freeways during rush hour.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 5, 2019)

Yes it was, the bike train stretched out over 2 miles! Was insane!! Next year let's double it! What started as a secret neighborhood ride a few years ago has turned into this! Can look it up on Facebook and Instagram, probably better pictures! Called the south"o" 4th of July bike ride!


----------

